# I need help with my indoor antenna



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

I am using an indoor antenna and a outdoor antenna is out of the question. The channels that I want to get in HD are all VHF except one which of course is in UHF. I bought an RCA UHF/VHF reciever and it works great for certain channels. However, I can't get it to where to all the channels come in clear at the same time. Also, even to get a channel in clear I have to keep adjusting it and it takes a long time.

I am only about 10 to 15 miles away from the channels so I don't think the signal is too weak. Any suggestions? I have dish network but for now they do not provide local HD.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Many stations aren't using full power on their digital broadcasts. Even at 10/15 miles from the tower, you may not have enough signal there to lock onto.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

xenomorff said:


> I am using an indoor antenna and a outdoor antenna is out of the question.


Please forgive me if I ask, why is it out of the question? If it's a landlord or homeowner association or something like that, FCC rules trump anything that would prevent you from erecting an antenna necessary to receive OTA signals.

Or course, if it's because of the expense or a family member's objections, the FCC can't help you.


----------



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

No, basically I just don't want one. So I guess will have to put up with thie OTA unil dish network has local HD in my area.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I remember the day (BC) when an antenna on the roof was somewhat of a status symbol. Now, with HDTV, maybe being proud to "wave" your antenna tall will retrurn again. !pride 

I never understood why some people are ashamed of having to put up an outdoor antenna. :shrug:


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

If I could afford it I would be proud to put up the biggest tallest antenna in the neighborhood. If the Moon had a TV station I would be able to pick it up.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Check out this article;

http://www.hdtvexpert.com/pages/antin.htm


----------



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

I am not ashamed of it, I just think it is ugly as hell. Moreover, I would rather wait a year to get HD then put one up.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

I install the Radio Shack 15-1880, which is the replacement for the 15-1862 with a silver instead of black case. 

Customers, who do not want an outside antenna, have been very happy with it. 

Yes, it does do VHF.


----------



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

My problem is solved! I just hooked my indoor OTA to my new Dish 211 and it somehow turbo charged my antenna. I am recieving all my signals in the 80's and FOX is at 98!


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Mike500 said:


> I install the Radio Shack 15-1880, which is the replacement for the 15-1862 with a silver instead of black case.
> 
> Customers, who do not want an outside antenna, have been very happy with it.
> 
> Yes, it does do VHF.


I've had good luck with that antenna too.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mike500 said:


> I install the Radio Shack 15-1880...


Good that it works well, to be sure, but give credit to the antenna's design engineers, not to the RS marketing pukes. 
From the product description:


> *Three for one antenna
> 
> Three antennas in one receive VHF, UHF and HDTV signals.* It features 26dB 3-stage amplification for better reception, even with weaker signals. With fine tuning and gain control, you are allowed to set just the right amount of amplification for the best picture. The VHF dipole extends up to 36" & rotates 360" for the best reception. The VHF, UHF and HDTV Indoor TV Antenna has a red LED power indicator and a 12VDC 200mA UL-listed AC/DC adapter.
> 
> ...


HDTV is a frequency band??? 

They forgot to mention that the 15-1880 also picks up the COLOR TV band as well as the MONOCHROME TV band, no to mention the AUDIO band. Based on RS's misleading marketing magic, the antenna actually receives five (5) bands and also functions as an indoor bird roost for pet cockatiels.

:nono2:


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Hmmm. Can I buy an antenna that just receives the HDTV band, and filters out VHF and UHF?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh, be nice. The marketing people have to pitch the product to its audience, most of which don't hang out on TV technology forums. When Joe Sixpack reads the description, if it had just said UHF and VHF, he'd think, "Dang, I need one for my new HDTV." If it had just said HDTV, another Joe would think, "Dang, I ain't got no HDTV. I just need to watch car races on Channel 4 till my cable bill gets paid."

That part about three antennas in one is a little over the top, though.


----------

